# USED: Sigma 150-500mm f/5-6.3



## blaydese (Mar 15, 2013)

USED: Sigma 150-500mm f/5-6.3 AF APO DG OS HSM Telephoto Zoom Lens for Canon Digital SLR Cameras

Condition A/B

$799.00

Discuss.

Peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Mar 18, 2013)

Awe, no one can lend a hand? 

I mean, it's just sitting there, begging my credit card to come take it away... 


There is no IS is there?

Peace! 8)


----------



## Stig (Mar 18, 2013)

blaydese said:


> There is no IS is there?



no, but there is OS 

besides that, I'm not sure what you want to hear and I have no experience with this lens, but from what I read its optically not as good as an equivalent prime or canon 100-400 zoom, specially at the longer end... however its also a 500mm on a budget and has the flexibility of a zoom... so depending on whether you need that and the 500mm, either go for it or look at a used canon 100-400 / 400mm (no IS on that one) / or maybe 300 (if is not too short... in which case you could add 1.4x tc later)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 18, 2013)

I have the Sigma 150-500 OS lens ... yes it has IS (Image Stabilization), Sigma calls it Optical Stabilization (OS).
I bought brand new for around $940 ... I also used EF 100-400 L IS for over 3 years.
For under $1000, Sigma 150-500 is worth its price ... it is not as sharp as Canon EF 100-400 L IS (which costs almost $500 more and the reach is only up to 400mm) but close enough.
I don't know what "A/B" condition means for that used lens... but for a little over $100 more you should be able to buy a brand new Sigma 15-500 OS ... look around for deals.
If that used lens is in very good condition, and keeping the current market price (for a brand new one) in mind, I would say under $700 is a reasonable price to pay for it.


----------



## blaydese (Apr 10, 2013)

It was sold when I went back 

Oh well.

I got my 70-300 L lens now, so that'll keep me happy for a year.

Peace! 8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 11, 2013)

blaydese said:


> It was sold when I went back
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> ...


Only 1 year? ;D
I recently had a chance to borrow the 70-300L from a friend and it is far more superior and sharper lens than my Sigma 150-500 OS


----------

